# 2 Centipedes from Egypt



## Philth (May 2, 2003)

Both of these centipedes were sold to me as Egyption centipedes.  This first one is one of the prettiest centipede i have ever seen.  I picked out the nicest one i could find.  The dealer had about ten, and this one had the darkest lines going down its back.  Im in love with this bug=D


----------



## Philth (May 2, 2003)

Then , I've had this one for about 6 mounths now.  Its kinda small, and i just sprayed her down , becuase she looked a little dry.  Does any body know the latin on these speices, or anything about them?


----------



## aftershock (May 2, 2003)

Really nice pede you've got. What size is it?

Sorry, but I don't know what species the other one is. But i recognize it though. I guess I've seen pictures on the WWW.


----------



## Steven (May 2, 2003)

Hey,
the first pict is amazing, my guess is a colormorph of some kind of Cingulata or Polymorpha????

Never knew that there were so many nice centipedes from Egypt
 

greetz


----------



## BugBoyX (May 2, 2003)

Not sure about the second one, but the first one definitely looks like a S. cingulata colour morph.  The way the bands are on the body looks like just about every pic I've ever seen of any banded S. cingulata's.  The second on may be what's being called an Egyptian Lemon Yellow Cent. (Scolopendra sp.).  Hven't actually seen a genus attached with it.  See Swift's Inverts. and/or Todd Gearhearts centipede gallery....they've both got pics of the Egyptian Lemon Yellow.  Anyways....they're both beautiful pedes and I'd imagine that you'd keep them just like anyother pede....but maybe not as moist as the Malaysians and such, since I imagine they're both probably a savannah/grassland type cents.


----------



## D-Man (May 4, 2003)

*Oh, boy!*

I had to go and check out this forum! I dig that red pede, man. I have T's and am contemplating a scorp, now this.....


----------



## atavuss (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Oh, boy!*



> _Originally posted by D-Man _
> *I had to go and check out this forum! I dig that red pede, man. I have T's and am contemplating a scorp, now this..... *


wait till you see some of the really "oddball" stuff like amblypigids......solifugids.......vinegaroons!  truly alien looking and fascinating stuff!
Ed


----------



## D-Man (May 5, 2003)

*Oddballs*

Nope, I'll keep my eyes and mind on T's for now. I need to read up on scorps, so it will be awhile before I get one.


----------

